# 65 Gauges



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

So a few weeks ago I decided to install my dash and wire it up. Guy I bought the car from in November said the gauges were ready to go. I had looked at them when I bought the car-they were all wrapped up nicely in plastic, the dash insert looked good, all the chrome rings looked nice-and the speedometer was set at 000000, so I’m thinking wow, these gauges look good!

Never did give them a good thorough inspection until I went to put them in. Unwrapped the nice plastic cover and the lense was all dirty. Figured that it had been inside a paint and body shop for a few years, it’s going to be a little dusty. Took the lense off and cleaned it up a bit. It was all scuffed and scratched up. Then I looked at the gauge faces and they were all full of dirt. Figured here we go!

So I came here and got some advice on what to do and a couple of people recommended Pete Serio, so I found him on the internet and called him. Talked to him for an hour. He said my gauges were more than likely all shot, but repairable. Said the tach wouldn’t work for sure as it was set up for a points distributor and I had installed HEI. He also said that the speedometer would most likely shoot craps within a week after getting it back on the road because the oilite bushing was all dried out from sitting for so long.

Then he went on and described his procedures for restoring these delicate instruments and told me how it has taken years of research and trial and error to get his system perfected.

So I sent my gauge pods into Pete. Every week he sends me a progress report with pictures to show me what has been done. He told me he also rebuilds Hurst Shifters.

Some of you may remember an earlier post from me about my shifter hitting the back of my small circular shifter hole in the floor pan porch. I have since concluded that it was the shifter being installed, and not the misplaced porch. That shifter never would have worked with the new console I have since bought, so it is coming out, along with the presently installed M20 Muncie, in favor of a brand new M22 and a 65 shifter setup I found, which will also be sent to Pete for a massage.

Sorry for the long winded ramblings, but I figure others would want to know about these services being offered by this Pontiac Craftsman. Thanks to the guys that recommended him and thanks Pete!


----------



## pkandersen (Feb 12, 2021)

How do you get ahold of him? Kent


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

pkandersen said:


> How do you get ahold of him? Kent


Pete Serio
[email protected]
614 258-3500


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Precision Pontiac



Precision Pontiac Home Page



I've had several calls with Pete. He takes his time and the results are worth it. I'm getting my gauges back this week after a lengthy rebuild process involving calibrating the gauges to the original sensors.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

O52 said:


> Precision Pontiac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you. Hope mine will be finished next. Pete is going to supply me with new NOS sending units that he proofed to my gauges, even though mine are new, because he said the new Chinese made units being sold these days are crap. Can’t wait to get mine! Can you supply us with a picture after you install yours?


----------



## Wirepickler (Jul 3, 2020)

Pete did these, can't thank him enough. This is with original style bulbs.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Wirepickler said:


> Pete did these, can't thank him enough. This is with original style bulbs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 144437


Beautiful dash.


----------



## WheelHorseman (Oct 15, 2017)

Why is this discussion titled "65 gauges"? These are definitely not from a '65, with the engine turn instrument panel is it a 64?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe a little misleading but its about Pete Serio's work. 
64 isn't the only year with engine turned panels. 70-72 lower panel also had engine turned trim


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Pete Serio
> [email protected]
> 614 258-3500


Whats it all cost. Thats strange I bought my 65 Dec. the guy told me everything woks. It has a HEI dist. so when running the tach would bob up and down, the the speed od. when it got to 50 would bob up too. The temp gauge seems to work I was driving it 2 blocks from my house in Feb and it hit 260 degrees so I came home took the radiator and water pump out everything was rusted to hell. The divider plates werent even much but a pile of rust. Ive gone over the car really well and no rust anywheres else just a little surface rust. But Im rebuilding it from the radiator to the rear axle. I dont know shite about cars so its a real learning expieriance. Most people are real helpful some are just plain crooks, I guess like everything else. Good luck


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pete isn't cheap. But excellent work never is. 
Sometimes it may be more cost effective to buy reproduction gauges if available.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

O52 said:


> Pete isn't cheap. But excellent work never is.
> Sometimes it may be more cost effective to buy reproduction gauges if available.


Good work ain’t cheap-Cheap work ain’t good


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Good work ain’t cheap-Cheap work ain’t good


I agree 100%. I sent Pete $500 deposit with the gauges. Don’t know what the final price will be but I will inform you when I get the final bill.


----------

